# New to Rifle River - Sterling Area



## germ79 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hey, friends! My family and I are purchasing a cabin in Sterling very near White's Canoe Livery. 

I am excited to be near the Rifle River, but don't know much about it. Seems like it is crazy busy with tubers and the like in our area. Is there good fishing in this area (barring tubers, etc)? Where would you recommend putting in and taking out for some good kayak fishing? Are there public launches nearby? Anything you can tell me will be more than I know already! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It is a very wadeable river. There are fish to be caught. Cooler months are better for Trout, Salmon, and Steelhead than warmer months. It gets a nice Sucker run in the Spring.


----------



## germ79 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fishndude said:


> It is a very wadeable river. There are fish to be caught. Cooler months are better for Trout, Salmon, and Steelhead than warmer months. It gets a nice Sucker run in the Spring.


Thanks for this! I really had no idea what to expect. Is the river much different further north of Sterling or is it relatively the same throughout (speed, size, etc)? How does it compare to the Ausable as a river in general?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Rifle is quite a bit smaller than the Ausable. Since you have a place nearby, you should get a canoe, and some maps, and a buddy. Spot a vehicle, and start floating sections of the river.


----------



## germ79 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fishndude said:


> The Rifle is quite a bit smaller than the Ausable. Since you have a place nearby, you should get a canoe, and some maps, and a buddy. Spot a vehicle, and start floating sections of the river.


Perfect! Good to know! I think there may be a fishing kayak in my near future!


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

One thing to know about the rifle…dog pees in it and it goes up a foot. Very susceptible to runoff.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep, that's the Rifle. And last summer (2020) there was a big rain, and the river rose 14 FEET. It was quite a rain. Also, in the fall, once the river falls after a rain, you might find some fresh fish that moved into it. I've seen some lake run Browns, and some Steelhead. 

Fair warning that the whole river valley is full of dead Ash trees, and they come down in high winds. After Labor Day, the canoe liveries probably aren't out clearing downfalls that cross the river. You might have to portage here, and there. And you might not want to be out there on real windy days. Seriously.


----------



## germ79 (Aug 20, 2021)

This is super helpful guys; exactly what I was looking for! 
This may be a dumb question, but does it freeze in the winter?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes, the Rifle freezes most winters. Snowmobilers ride on it.


----------



## Mbennie (Jun 24, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> Yep, that's the Rifle. And last summer (2020) there was a big rain, and the river rose 14 FEET. It was quite a rain. Also, in the fall, once the river falls after a rain, you might find some fresh fish that moved into it. I've seen some lake run Browns, and some Steelhead.
> 
> Fair warning that the whole river valley is full of dead Ash trees, and they come down in high winds. After Labor Day, the canoe liveries probably aren't out clearing downfalls that cross the river. You might have to portage here, and there. And you might not want to be out there on real windy days. Seriously.


Will second that about fishing in high winds, had a scare with a huge one coming down 20 yards from me this spring! Scared the hell out of me…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishhead80 (Jun 7, 2012)

one of my favorite rivers
north of sage lake rd the river closes Oct 1 to fishing 
get a map and explore the access points I once caught a 9lb brown in the rifle river rec area early salmon fishing
salmon are scarce on the huron side anymore but a few to be found just got to work for them 
I have encountered some great spring steelhead runs with no other fishermen to be found 
and just before dark can really produce some nice browns in summer months don't forget the bug spray


Sent from my SM-J337AZ using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Fishhead80 said:


> one of my favorite rivers
> north of sage lake rd the river closes Oct 1 to fishing
> get a map and explore the access points I once caught a 9lb brown in the rifle river rec area early salmon fishing
> salmon are scarce on the huron side anymore but a few to be found just got to work for them
> ...


Browns are incredible in the Rifle. There are Brookies around too, but you’ll have to get creative and look for them. Fall and spring run steelhead can be awesome at times and generally not a ton of pressure. You’re in a good area right there.


----------



## germ79 (Aug 20, 2021)

Mbennie said:


> Will second that about fishing in high winds, had a scare with a huge one coming down 20 yards from me this spring! Scared the hell out of me…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yikes! Good to know! I appreciate the heads up - literally!


----------



## germ79 (Aug 20, 2021)

@Fishhead80 @jiggin is livin I really appreciate your input! Just closed on our property Friday, so I'm looking forward to figuring some of this out and getting some fishing in this fall!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's pretty hard to fish when the wind is blowing hard enough to tip over most of them.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats. Our cabin is in the Pinnacle Estates association on the north side of the river. 

One of the most popular places to put in is Moffatt Bridge on Maple Ridge Road just north of Forest Lake. The huge parking lot gets packed in the summer time. As stated, October to December produces steelhead. The Coho runs are non-existent as the DNR stopped stocking salmon in Lake Huron. In the 80's and 90's, the Coho runs were awesome to fish. In the spring, the suckers run the river and people net them. 

North of Au Gres, the Singing Bridge over the East Branch of the Au Gres River had been a good steelhead producer. The last years, it has been super slow, but some still go out and have luck drifting spawn bags. Waders are super helpful there. I've caught two steelhead in the last ten years there...so there's that. 

Bishop Road Bridge is another popular hot spot to fish for steelies. 

I'm not 100% sure they still do this, but White's Canoe Livery on Melita Rd used to haul your kayak up river for you and then you can take out at their campground...for a small fee. They still haul people up the river, but not sure they haul your kayak anymore. Worst case, there is state land off of Franklin Trail that you can port a kayak about 150 yards through the woods on a foot trail or take out at Pinnacle Estates Park on the South side of the river.


----------



## germ79 (Aug 20, 2021)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Awesome! Congrats. Our cabin is in the Pinnacle Estates association on the north side of the river.
> 
> One of the most popular places to put in is Moffatt Bridge on Maple Ridge Road just north of Forest Lake. The huge parking lot gets packed in the summer time. As stated, October to December produces steelhead. The Coho runs are non-existent as the DNR stopped stocking salmon in Lake Huron. In the 80's and 90's, the Coho runs were awesome to fish. In the spring, the suckers run the river and people net them.
> 
> ...


Thanks, brother! This is super helpful!


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Bishop Road Bridge is another popular hot spot to fish for steelies.


That is the Pinnacle Bridge on Grove Road (south side), Bishop Road (north). Fish midweek evenings on bends and in deep holes and around structure with any depth. Don't bother during holiday weeks or weekends. I have had a cabin by that bridge for 60 years.


----------

